# TOFRANIL



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I started on 75mg of tofranil and I'm on my 5th day. I feel better mentally, BUT I don't see any improvement in my chronic pain!!! How long does it take to alter pain perception??? I've seen where it can work in less than 5 days and on the UNC website 2 to 4 weeks. I'm getting impatient!!!Breck


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you. i take only 10mgs at night and it helps me sleep and relieves the pain some. I've tried to increase to 20mgs a night but somehow the mix of Serzone and Imipramine (Tofranil) doesn't agree, ..makes me really spacey and bitchy.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Bellyknot, you do know that Serzone causes liver damage?I hope you know and you've had yourself checked.-Cadia


----------

